# Fellow AAPC member not hiring????



## Penny12899 (Jun 7, 2007)

I live in an area where remote coding is very limited. Yet, a fellow AAPC member who has a business is looking for experienced coders and not calling back. I live 10 miles from his office!!!! I am not an apprentice and definitely have the experience. I was under the impression that AAPC took pride in putting out the best of the best. Then why isn't a fellow member offering me a position?(He knows I am also an AAPC member.)It's not like there are tons of CPC's in this area. I feel like I have wasted alot of money and time to earn these crendentials.


----------



## ajfinn0216 (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but just because you have the CPC credential doesn't automatically mean that you will get any position that you set your sights on.  This individual may be looking for qualifications over and above the CPC.  It is that person's perogative to hire whomever they wish.


----------



## Penny12899 (Jun 12, 2007)

*More than....*

I have more than required for credentials. I have been coding since 96, I am a nurse, certified medical billing coding specialist, certified cancer research assistant, plus my CPC and CPC-H. So, no you didn't burst my bubble. It's their loss, not mine. Oh, and I teach and advanced coding course at a business college in NY. How's that for not having enough credentials. You should be a little bit more supportive of your fellow coders. We do have standards.


----------



## ajs (Jun 13, 2007)

*Fellow APC member not hiring????*

That is disappointing!  In that situation I would probably assume that this person may think you are overqualified for the position, or perhaps cannot pay you what you are worth with your credentials and background.  There are any number of reasons why they are not calling back.  Perhaps they have changed their mind on what they were looking for....who knows.  As you said, it is their loss and hopefully there is a far better opportunity for you coming up....good luck!


----------

